
Show HN: Discover the defaults key of any macOS preference - FiloSottile
https://twitter.com/FiloSottile/status/1016495719665020935
======
dschep
And here's how you can do the same for Gnome settings:

    
    
        $ dconf dump / | xclip
        $ gnome-control-center # change something!
        $ diff -u -F '^\[' <(xclip -o) <(dconf dump /)

